
OS X Yosemite - sc90
http://www.apple.com/osx/
======
Watabou
I remember just how buggy Yosemite was when DP 1 was released. But it's come a
long way, the third GM candidate for Yosemite is really stable, maybe one of
the most stable OS X .0 release. It even has less lag for animations like for
Mission Control for retina displays so maybe they finally figured out how to
handle a Retina display.

The one thing I'm not a fan of is the horrible, and absolutely terrible
animation to take windows fullscreen. It takes a proper 2 seconds for a window
to go full screen. I just can't see the reason behind this. At least provide
an option to disable this animation or provide a terminal command to speed it
up like the mission control animations.

Handoff is one feature I use more than I thought I would. It still feels like
a novelty but I'm glad it's there. I use it most to continue my emails on my
Mac from the iPhone.

Airdrop on both iOS and the Mac is simply amazing. Now I don't have to wait
for Photostream to sync between the two devices.

And the little things like Javascript for automation, built in actions for
batch renaming and encoding media files inside the right click contextual
menu, the dark mode all add up.

I'm also looking forward to Siracusa's multi-page review about Yosemite. He
hasn't been a fan of transparency, so it will be interesting to hear his
thoughts on it. I'm not a fan of it either but I like the transparency used in
Yosemite. It's not as distracting and the dark theme really helps with that.

~~~
jawns
I really dislike the fullscreen behavior in Yosemite, not only for the
animation (as you mention), but also because I feel like the average user is
going to want a "maximize" button more often than a "fullscreen" button.

Besides, most sites that have content that lends itself to fullscreen mode
(e.g. YouTube) allow you to enter fullscreen mode through the site, so being
able to enter through the browser window is not typically necessary.

At work, I use multiple displays, and it's really not seamless when you have
one display in fullscreen mode and another not. Imagine having three monitors
side-by-side, with the middle in fullscreen mode, and trying to drag a window
from Display 1 to Display 3. Maybe this is fixed by now, but in beta, Yosemite
sometimes let the fullscreen mode "overrule" the window dragging, so you
couldn't see it on Display 2. I know, first world problems, but it's jarring
nonetheless.

What's especially frustrating is that there doesn't seem to be a built-in
"maximize" function anywhere! The closest I've come to in Chrome is Window >
Zoom, but there's not even a keyboard shortcut for that.

~~~
k-mcgrady
Double click the tip of the window and it will maximise.

~~~
cerberusss
This is a great tip, and much easier to remember than option-clicking the
green button!

------
ceejayoz
Heh. Their "Upgrade Now" button:

"The item you've requested is not currently available in the U.S. store."

~~~
samnardoni
Same with the UK store.

~~~
3rd3
Same everywhere.

~~~
amnigos
Same for Indian users!

~~~
mahadazad
Same for Pakistani users!

~~~
short_Rnd
Same in planet Xii of sector 8 of the 4th galaxial quadrant.

~~~
sjwright
I'm on planet Xii of sector 8 of the 4th galaxial quadrant, and it's working
fine.

------
kethinov
For those of you who were a fan of customizing the colors of message bubbles
in Messages.app and don't like that Apple removed this ability as part of the
iOSification of Yosemite, there's an app for that:
[https://github.com/kethinov/BubblePainter](https://github.com/kethinov/BubblePainter)

I made this during the developer previews because I don't like the default
puke green for most of my IM conversations. Hope this helps some people.
Source code also available.

------
szerated
If I upgrade, should I expect some of my dev tools to break? Homebrew stuff or
eclipse etc... I bought this mac with mavericks so I don't know what to
expect.

What about iTerm and my bash/zsh configs?

~~~
yurisagalov
Short answer is yes. Pretty much every upgrade breaks everything that depends
on XCode Command Line Utilities because xcode and the command line utils get
uninstalled :\

~~~
ImprovedSilence
Wait, so I need to reinstall XCode after an upgrade?

------
glhaynes
I've come to prefer the look of it compared to Mavericks on my non-retina
desktop display, but only slightly; and when I switch back to Mavericks there
are things that are nicer about it. But on my retina MacBook display, wow,
there's just no comparison: Yosemite looks so good. Beautiful.

As far as features: I've been wishing for the Continuity and Handoff stuff for
years. When my computer's running Mavericks it now feels isolated, like a mini
version of how it feels to use a computer that's not connected to the
Internet. If you're not also invested in iPhones and iPads, that won't be the
case, of course.

------
rnovak
I know there's literally no hope for it, but I really do wish they could look
past their differences and enable air-drop between android and iOS.

~~~
wyager
This would require AirDrop to be an open standard. I would be very happy if
Apple started opening their standards. AirDrop, iMessage, Facetime, etc. would
be much more useful as cross-platform standards.

~~~
mathieuh
I might be talking out my arse here but wasn't FaceTime initially touted as
being released with a view to heading towards being an open standard?

~~~
jws
Steve Jobs stated that in a Keynote, but it wasn't planned. He just sort of
decided on the spur of the moment (or so I hear). As it turned out FaceTime
infringed patents Apple did not control and it all turned into a mess.

I'd love to hear what happened at the first FaceTime meeting after the
announcement.

------
mahadazad
When will it be available? It is saying Item is not available

~~~
vpontis
Usually they do a rolling release over the course of the day. So it will
probably be available by the afternoon and definitely be the evening (west-
coast time).

------
SystemOut
If you have homebrew, node/npm, etc. installed that puts files in /usr/local
make sure you reserve hours (yes hours) for the install to complete. It will
sit at "Less than a minute remaining" for potentially hours if you have a lot
of files in /usr/local since it has to copy it all back apparently.

Hitting cmd-L will show you the install log which shows you that it is
actually still doing something while it sits there for a long time with no
apparent change.

~~~
tzs
Or do something like this:

    
    
       $ mkdir ~/local
       $ sudo mv /usr/local/* ~/local
       (install Yosemite)
       $ sudo mv ~/local/* /usr/local
    

Yosemite has nothing in /usr/local, so you don't have to worry that you'll
stomp on anything it installs when you move your /usr/local stuff back.

That worked fine for me. Only a few minutes at "Less than a minute" (unlike 2
hours on the previous attempt, before I knew about this problem and so gave up
and restored from Time Machine).

------
therockhead
They still have serious issues to fix. For example try this sample app from
Apple
[https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/samplecode/LayerBack...](https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/samplecode/LayerBackedOpenGLView/Introduction/Intro.html).
10.10 uses 4 times the CPU compared to 10.9.

------
pkrs
Continuity/Handoff requires Bluetooth LE, so a bunch of older devices would
not support it.

Chart here: [http://www.macrumors.com/2014/06/17/yosemite-handoff-
bluetoo...](http://www.macrumors.com/2014/06/17/yosemite-handoff-bluetooth-
le/)

------
mark_l_watson
This is a little off topic, but I am still unhappy that Apple does not have a
simple Android app that would allow me to play the iTunes music I have
purchased on all of my devices. I manually keep iTunes music in sync with
Amazon cloud which is a nuisance. If Apple does not provide a solution soon, I
am canceling my $25/year iTunes Match service and just use Amazon music cloud
since they have players for all platforms.

On topic: I have been using Yosemite since the first beta, and it is a nice
upgrade. I use a 3 year old MacBook Air, and on a non-retina display
everything still looks good. Unlike other commenters, I like the Spotlight
changes. I also like the better intro with iOS 8 devices.

------
nilawafer
I have Yosemite GM-3 installed... when I go to the app store, it says "You
already have Yosemite installed" \- Should I care or try to reinstall from the
"final" installer?

Also, my biggest frustration has been the workflow change of the "maximize"
button to it's new role as full-screen button. I wish there was at least a
config option to switch it back. I'm fine with adding it as an option, but
completely breaking the workflow seems unnecessary IMHO. I guess that's why I
use "Spectacles" app for window placement keyboard shortcuts.

~~~
alexgaribay
Holding the Option button reveals the old functionality instead of fullscreen
when hovering over window controls.

------
BWStearns
Wicked psyched about the in-window search for terminal. Finally. I like having
terminal full screen but it screws up the popup box search.

------
arrowgunz
In case you haven't got the upgrade yet, here's the direct link:
[https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftw...](https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=915041082&mt=12)

------
synthpaxel
I installed the developer betas - I'm updated to the most recent. Is the
release today different and more stable, and is there a way I can switch to
today's release?

------
walterbell
Any more info released about the Yosemite hypervisor?

[https://communities.vmware.com/thread/486412](https://communities.vmware.com/thread/486412)

------
erichuppert
As I have no experience with OS X upgrades, does anyone have advice about
upgrading versus doing a clean install? Its a rMBP 13 from late 2013

~~~
Tehnix
Depends on which category you fit into.

You use dev tools and stuff like homebrew/macports a lot: fresh install is a
lot nicer.

You don't use the above that much: Upgrade is fine.

As for the packages, I had a lot of different packages that were built for
Mavericks, and needed updating, and would constantly bump into something new
that needed something reinstalled etc. Various reasons for this, like Apple
moving around system utilities and upgrading various things.

EDIT: Just to be clear, all is solvable with the upgrade. It's just a bit
cleaner with a, well, clean install ;)

~~~
mitchty
I personally always go for a fresh install. I just rysnc my home dir away and
copy it back. The rest is mostly setup in ansible land now so I don't really
lose much by installing fresh.

------
nilawafer
I have Yosemite GM-3 installed, and when I go to the app store, it says "You
already have Yosemite installed".

------
aareet
Has anyone run through an upgrade from Mavericks with FileVault enabled? What
was your experience? Any trouble?

------
yetkin
Horrible fonts and colors just as iphone has... :(

------
gjmulhol
Link is working now. Download away.

~~~
nikol
Oh si

------
autism_hurts
I joined the beta at "2" and it's been incredibly stable on both of my Macbook
Air's. Excited for the final refined release.

~~~
kristofferR
It's very stable for me too, but it still has some really weird bugs. For
example - here's how the "iMac with Retina" page displays for me in Safari:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3ajXezmKDo#t=12](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3ajXezmKDo#t=12)

~~~
cseelus
Same here, MBA 13" (Mid 2011)

~~~
kristofferR
That's the exact same model I have...

------
adultSwim
I'm disappointed how much emphasis we hear about the interface. I don't think
design is a substitute for engineering.

Even the new features seemed to be focused on iOS.

------
Selfcommit
It makes me sad that with all these wonderful changes, Apple still can manage
something as basic as differentiating scroll behavior on a mouse from behavior
on a touchpad...

